# NEW Pics of Cross Country Colts, Starter -and- Monkey



## Jill (Oct 18, 2008)

Earlier today, Harvey took some pictures of Starter and Monkey, our *Cross Country* colts from Belinda Bagby. I want to share them with you folks






They got home around 2am Friday morning and it's been rainy / damp and chilly, but I am still enjoying them. They are just too cute and boy do they love each other (joined at the hip!)





Thanks for looking





*[SIZE=12pt]Cross Country Start Me Up, a/k/a "Starter"[/SIZE]*(you can probably tell -- he's a natural born ham!)

























*[SIZE=12pt]Cross Country Brass Monkey, a/k/a "Monkey"[/SIZE]*

(a much more laid back kind of guy)


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 18, 2008)

Awww they're too cute!! Glad they made it home safe and sound. Can't wait until spring when we can see them naked!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh My Gosh Jill!!!!! They are the most handsome buckskin boys





Congrats !! I just adore Starter though





Just noticed Starter has a ring around his left eye, pretty pretty


----------



## topnotchminis (Oct 18, 2008)

They are so cute! They look like twins!


----------



## Mona (Oct 18, 2008)

Congratulations Jill! And I agree with Leeana...Starter is my "pick" too! Have fun with them both!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh my lord, I don't know how I missed hearing about Starter all this time but he's definitely my pick!



What a DOLL!!! Love that photo of the two of them behind the panel.

Leia

P.S.- Are we ever going to get to see more pictures of YOUR babies? I miss Ducky and Passion!


----------



## ShaunaL (Oct 18, 2008)

Congrats Jill! What handsome guys. I LOVE that hip on Starter


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 18, 2008)

BTW Miss Jill....wasn't someone else on this trailer too?


----------



## hairicane (Oct 18, 2008)

Awww they are just too cute together!


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Oct 18, 2008)

They look like two peas in a pod.





Congratulations on your two beautiful new boys!


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks, Everyone. We're enjoying them both but I do think it's Starter who's "slated" to be our up and coming junior stallion





And, I heard some really exciting news from Belinda about their daddy today







> P.S.- Are we ever going to get to see more pictures of YOUR babies? I miss Ducky and Passion!


We'll get some fall furry pictures of them soon, as well as Cover Girl, our WFM buckskin baby doll







> BTW Miss Jill....wasn't someone else on this trailer too?


Oh, yes... there was a certain National Champion, Reserve National Grand Champion, Halter Hall of Fame hunky stallion on the trailer, too. *Erica's Echos of My Destiny*, who Erica and I co-own, has started his first year in Virginia and I nearly wanted to ask him for his autograph





We may get some pics of him this fall, but on the other hand, I'm not sure fuzzy, dirty pictures would do Destiny any justice after what we've been able to share of him to date. But he is just awesome to have around and I've been laying some major hugs and kisses on him (he's a marshmallow)


----------



## Frankie (Oct 18, 2008)

Congrats Jill,,,,,,,they are both very nice!


----------



## twister (Oct 18, 2008)

Congratulations Jill, they are both gorgeous but I have fallen in love with Starter





Yvonne


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 18, 2008)

2 gorgeous little boys you added there





congratulations Jill


----------



## crponies (Oct 19, 2008)

What adorable boys! I wanted to warn you to be careful though as I think I see a wolf in the background of that picture with them both behind the panel.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 19, 2008)

Okay, no fair hiding Destiny!



ALL of our horses turn into fuzzy little imitation goats in the winter, you know that. We won't think less of him.



But it makes us feel so much better about our own horses to know even the stars look normal without makeup....

Consider it a public service! *LOL*

Leia


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I think Harvey is going to get more pictures of them today. His pictures always turn out better than mine







crponies said:


> What adorable boys! I wanted to warn you to be careful though as I think I see a wolf in the background of that picture with them both behind the panel.


LOL!!! No, I think Hauled Wright has a strict policy against transporting wolves







hobbyhorse23 said:


> Okay, no fair hiding Destiny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, we'll get Virginia pictures of him, but I'm not sure now (muddy, too cold to bath, furry) is the best time. He is, though, still breathtaking so maybe soon


----------



## Rebecca (Oct 19, 2008)

They are gorgeous boys! Congrats Jill, you waited a long time for them to come home (especially Monkey). Can't wait to see some Destiny pictures! And I love your little Cover Girl too.


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on getting your new boys home! I bet that is exciting!!!!!

They look awesome!



)

~Sandy


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2008)

H got some more pictures today







These are the ones that I think turned out the best











*[SIZE=12pt]Cross Country Start Me Up, a/k/a "Starter"[/SIZE]*(you can probably tell -- he's a natural born ham!)

























*[SIZE=12pt]Cross Country Brass Monkey, a/k/a "Monkey"[/SIZE]*

(a much more laid back kind of guy)


----------



## Leeana (Oct 19, 2008)

Jill said:


> H got some more pictures today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STILL looking great, Jill!!! But, here is just something that catches my eye about Starter


----------



## minih (Oct 20, 2008)

Congratulations Jill!!! I know you are very excited and happy to have them home. Looking good!


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks, Leeana and Terri! Starter is really emerging as the ham of the two. I'm going to upload a couple pictures that show WHAT a hambone he is (totally mugging for the camera)!!! He seems to think a lot of his little self


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 20, 2008)

You must be ecstatic Jill! They're beautiful!


----------



## Jill (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks, Matt



I wished I didn't need to go to the office this morning, but when I came back home, they were just as cute as when I left



I think they're going to be a lot of fun


----------



## Ferin (Oct 21, 2008)

They are gorgeous Jill! I LOVE their white faces and blue eyes with their buckskin coloring. Stunning!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks, Ferin





I'll be in withdrawal today. I have a client event and will not be home until dark and too late to play horsie


----------



## EAD Minis (Oct 22, 2008)

*YAY!! Destinys home!I forgot about that! I cant imagine how high up on cloud 9 you are!!












*

Your two little boys are just to cute!! I cant wait to see them when they grow up more!! There going to be something special for sure! Love those cross country horses!


----------



## minih (Oct 22, 2008)

> I wished I didn't need to go to the office this morning,


Here lately I have noticed my job has interfered with my horsey time also!


----------



## wpsellwood (Oct 22, 2008)

I hate it when the job interferes with my personal time!!!

They look great and you know me love the chrome and blue eyes very nice Jill.


----------



## Jill (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks, ladies





Yes, Destiny's here and I love being able to spend time with him. He is just soooooooooooooooooooooooo sweet



I'm happy when he loads up next Fall to go to Erica's that he'll be back here again the following year because I'm only going to be more attached to him than I already am





And, yes... darn working for a living gets in the way of horse time sometimes. Planning to work from home the next couple of days though and I bet I'll have time for some "horse breaks"


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 23, 2008)

I have to say Jill that Starter has every reason to be a ham.





He can ham it up over here anytime.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats Jill!!!



:yeah

So glad to see that they made it home safe and sound! How many horses are you up to now?



LOL just kidding. Wishing you lots of luck and fun with those two!!

Jessica


----------



## kayla221444 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think starter and monkey want to come here to new york and Visit me!!! JILL the are so adorable, not to say my favorite color and then you ad that wonderful chrome that reflection throws and you get......HANDSOME LITTLE BUCKSKIN BALD FACED BOYS!


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 23, 2008)

They're adorable! They'd make a cute driving pair 

Jessi


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, Ladies





I do really love those Reflection babies. We have a daughter (Hope, one of my prettiest mares) and two grandkids (Ducky and Flirt). I think maybe Hope and Starter and Flirt and Starter will get to work on double bred Reflection kids in a couple years


----------

